# POLL: What enzyme(s) do you give your dog?



## drgrafix (Sep 24, 2007)

Perhaps others are as curious as I am. Just wondering whether or not you give your golden any specific enzyme supplements, what brands, and why you think its good (or not). Take the poll, but also add some comments including your golden's age and other pertinent info. Could be interesting!

In our case, Daisy (female) was on enzymes for her first year. She's now 18 months, and I think her coat looked better and she shed less when she was taking them. She was on the following:

Dog-Zymes Ultimate
Dog-Zymes Digestive Enhancer
Dog-Zymes CCM+2# Powder
Dog-Zymes Cran-Tri-C/#1 Powder
Plus a teaspoon of plain Stoneyfield Yogurt with each meal (2/day).

That was recommended by Maryterese Russo, breeder and owner of Colonial Goldens in Lebanon, Maine.









That's Daisy right now! She's about 55-60 pounds tops.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

The only thing I supplement all my dogs with is Nature's Farmacy Digestive Enhancer, which contains that highest levels of 5 beneficial bacteria and 6 enzymes. This is a complete probiotic product, and my dogs love it. I love that they have obviously benefitted from it.


----------



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

We give omega 3 fish oil. Our Golden is almost 8 months old and our GSD is almost 10 years old. Neither of them have health problems. We just give it to keep their coats shiny and soft.


----------



## Bock (Jun 23, 2008)

I just finished my last tub of Nupro. Has vitamins, minerals, enzymes, etc. Not sure if I will be getting more or not.


----------



## Ardeagold (Feb 26, 2007)

Every day we give Wild Salmon Oil and Wholistic Canine Complete Joint Mobility

The Wholistic Canine Complete Joint Mobility contains the following - and it's Organic:



> http://www.thewholisticpet.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=product.display&Product_ID=548&ParentCat=40
> 
> Product Facts
> Active Ingredients per scoop*:
> ...


We used to use Nupro years ago but switched to this and are very pleased with the results. Nupro isn't organic, and it doesn't have the multiple digestive enzymes/probiotics. Plus it has yeast culture, which I didn't like. We use this because we have Giant breed dogs (Newfs) and they need all the joint support they can get.


`````````````````````````````


----------



## z&mom (Oct 7, 2006)

We give them Nzymes http://www.nzymes.com/product-granules.htm#GuaranteedAnalysis and Flexicose http://www.flexicose.com/rightlinks/ingredients.html


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Well I decided not to vote as I was checking yes, no and other supplements which did not even make sense to me.
In the past I did not give any digestive enzymes but then my old girl starting having issues and started giving them to her. I tried sevarl different ones but none seemed to have much of an effect. My vet had me try FortiFlora by Purina, only available thru vets, and it's benefits to my dog were obvious almost immediately. 
As for your dog, if you think Daisy was benefitting from them I would switch her back today.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Hank, are you only giving it to Keeper?


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I give the NF Digestive Enhancer, nzymes, oftentimes a "green food", cosequin DS, and Dog Gone Pain ( for Cody). Also daily fish oil with high EPA/DHA. TMI I know.


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Debles said:


> Hank, are you only giving it to Keeper?


Yes the others are not getting any enzymes at this time. I feel the raw diet provides sufficent enzymes on it's own but many raw feeders also give them.


----------



## Bock (Jun 23, 2008)

Ardeagold said:


> Nupro isn't organic, and it doesn't have the multiple digestive enzymes/probiotics.
> 
> 
> `````````````````````````````



The lack of multiple digestive enzymes/probiotics is why I many not be purchasing another tub. However, the Nupro did help with coat and cut down on gas.


----------



## drgrafix (Sep 24, 2007)

In our case, Daisy is a youngster and we've had several goldens in our immediate family, and she is by far the most agile. I like the idea of a multi-type dry product, perhaps augmented by something like salmon oil. I don't think think she needs any special joint compound at this stage, but a good digestive enhancer might make sense and that plus the oil might make her coat even nicer. This is kind of like what food to use... there's probably tons of decent foods, but you search for one that the dog likes, one that is good for her health, and one you can find!


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

AmbikaGR said:


> My vet had me try FortiFlora by Purina, only available thru vets, and it's benefits to my dog were obvious almost immediately.


Actually you can buy it on Amazon.com. I just placed my first order this week. It's much cheaper than the vet. $17 for a box, I think. We were paying just over $30 at the vet.


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Bogey's Mom said:


> Actually you can buy it on Amazon.com. I just placed my first order this week. It's much cheaper than the vet. $17 for a box, I think. We were paying just over $30 at the vet.


 
Thanks for the head's up. I sent this info to another listt I am on as it had been discussed earlier this week how expensive it is. I am VERY lucky that my vet is very reasonable, I have been paying $17/box for the past year.


----------



## K9 Passion (Jan 2, 2009)

My two receive *Nzymes Bac-Pak Plus* sprinkled on their food 1x/day, which is a probiotic & digestive enzyme combined in one powder. This is my preference because it doesn't contain egg protein.


----------



## Goldilocks (Jun 3, 2007)

I give Pippa "Prozyme".


----------

